# TOKYO | Azabudai Hills | 325m | 1067ft | 64 fl | T/O | 263m | 862ft | 64 fl | 237m | 778ft | 54 fl | U/C



## Momo1435

*TOKYO | Toranomon-Azabudai District 2nd Phase Redevelopment | 330m | 65 fl | 270m | 63 fl | 240m | 53 fl | Pro*




















http://www.kantei.go.jp/jp/singi/tiiki/kokusentoc/tokyoken/tokyotoshisaisei/dai11/shiryou1.pdf


Height

Tower A
height: 330m
floors: 65

Tower B-1
height: 270m
floors: 63

Tower B-2
height: 240m
floors: 53

Use: office / residential / other
status: Pro
start: 2018
complete: 2022

Location:
Toranomon 5-Chome, Azabudai 1-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/8v8i3AbSN4P2








































Google Earth


----------



## Momo1435

Hereby I can present you Tokyo's 1st Supertall building. As this one will already go U/C in 2018 and be completed in 2022. That's before the other Supertall proposal, the Tokiwabashi project (390m) which goes U/C in 2023. 

Mori Building is the developer behind this redevelopment, which has already been know for years it was in the making. The project consists of 3 towers, 1 supertall 330m tall mixed used building + a 270m tall and a 240m tall residential buildings.

The design of the tallest tower is clearly inspired by the Ark Hills Sengokuyama Mori Tower which was constructed in the previous phase of this larger ongoing redevelopment.


----------



## Munwon

I'm Shocked this is being built so quickly! Go Tokyo!


----------



## Momo1435

Images from the document of the low rise parts and the public space around the towers.

http://www.kantei.go.jp/jp/singi/tiiki/kokusentoc/tokyoken/tokyotoshisaisei/dai11/shiryou1.pdf

























































The Azabu Post Office that is going to be demolished. The main tower will be located on it's site.










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Azabu_Post_Office.JPG#/media/File:Azabu_Post_Office.JPG


----------



## Zaz965

tokyo tower is becaming small in front of this building


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Tokyo is entering into the supertall buildings age too! 

Congrats, Tokyo!!


----------



## Momo1435

Zaz965 said:


> tokyo tower is becaming small in front of this building


Especially when you realize that these images somehow make these towers look smaller then they should look with these heights.


----------



## philipx

Congrats. My favorite city finally get its first reliable proposal for supertall building.


----------



## Momo1435

It's actually the 3rd serious proposal


The first was the Nishi-Shinkuku 3-Chome Redevelopment for a 338m office tower announced in the year 2000. But this one was canceled after it was delayed several times. It didn't get final planning approval after the developers didn't comply with some of the demands from the Tokyo government, like building a new train station specifically for this project. It pretty much died a silent death during the 2008 dip and was completely gone after the 2011 Tsunami/ crisis. Last year new plans surfaced for this area, but only for 2 235m tall residential towers. And there's also a 89m tall residential tower U/C at the corner of the site. 













The 2nd is still alive and kicking, but the construction will only start in 2023. It's the 390m tall Tokiwabashi District Redevelopment Project, close to Tokyo station.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847834











So this is the 3rd proposal, the 2nd proposal that will go ahead, but the 1st one that will be completed.

And there could come more, in the 1st map in the opening post you see a blue marked area on the Left. This is the Roppongi 5-Chome redevelopment, which is also labeled Roppongi Hills Part 2. It's rumored that it will also have a super tall tower. But no detailed information has come out yet, other then that it will be a large project with several developers behind it, including Mori Building, the developer behind the project in this thread. There are also several upcoming redevelopments around Tokyo Station which could also include a super tall tower. It's truly a matter of 1 or 2 projects breaking the limit and others will follow. There are also more 200m to 300m projects U/C (5x) and Proposed (15x) then ever before in Tokyo.


----------



## philipx

Thanks for the introduction.
I know that 390m proposal, but 2023 is too late, and that 338m building had got cancelled, additionally the developer behind this new proposal is Mori, which developed many famous skyscrapers, that's why I say it's the first serious proposal.
I'm very excited when I see you say that more supertalls for Tokyo is coming, that will makes Tokyo look more modern, though it's already the most modern-looking city in my opinion.


----------



## DarkLite

Finally a Supertall for Tokyo that isn't a telecommunications tower :cheers: I'll keep a close eye on this thread!


----------



## Momo1435

philipx said:


> Thanks for the introduction.
> I know that 390m proposal, but 2023 is too late, and that 338m building had got cancelled, additionally the developer behind this new proposal is Mori, which developed many famous skyscrapers, that's why I say it's the first serious proposal.
> I'm very excited when I see you say that more supertalls for Tokyo is coming, that will makes Tokyo look more modern, though it's already the most modern-looking city in my opinion.


The other 2 proposals also have / had the largest developers behind them.

Mori Building is a developer behind many landmark projects. But it's not as big as Mitsubishi or Mitsui who are / were among others behind the other 2 proposals. If any of the main developers, also Sumitomo or Nomura with such proposals you should consider them serious. 

But on the other hand, it wasn't one of the big companies that developed the 1st supertall in Japan. Osaka's Abeno Harukas was developed by Kintetsu, the railway company that operates the train station underneath the 300m tall tower.


----------



## Antonio227

Impressive!


----------



## Astaire007

2017/1/14


----------



## philipx

Momo1435 said:


> The other 2 proposals also have / had the largest developers behind them.
> 
> Mori Building is a developer behind many landmark projects. But it's not as big as Mitsubishi or Mitsui who are / were among others behind the other 2 proposals. If any of the main developers, also Sumitomo or Nomura with such proposals you should consider them serious.
> 
> But on the other hand, it wasn't one of the big companies that developed the 1st supertall in Japan. Osaka's Abeno Harukas was developed by Kintetsu, the railway company that operates the train station underneath the 300m tall tower.


That's confusing and also interesting. So in Japan the chance of whether a building could be actually built has nothing to do with the prestige of developers.
Even so I still prefer this one, for it will be U/C in next year and completed in 2022, even the year of its completion is one year earlier than the beginning year of that 390m tower.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Thats a pretty lackluster design for a city's tallest building. Although Tokyo has never really been known for groundbreaking architecture, so I suppose that isnt surprising. At least it isnt an ugly design. Nonetheless its nice to see Tokyo get such a large proposal.


----------



## Momo1435

philipx said:


> That's confusing and also interesting. So in Japan the chance of whether a building could be actually built has nothing to do with the prestige of developers.
> Even so I still prefer this one, for it will be U/C in next year and completed in 2022, even the year of its completion is one year earlier than the beginning year of that 390m tower.


Nowadays it's very rare in Tokyo for these kind large scale projects to not go ahead at this stage in the development. It's not like 25 years ago just after the bubble broke with lot's of projects that simply didn't make it. Now there are just some smaller projects that are stalled, and most of the time they are not cancelled but just delayed by some years, with or without a scale reduction. 

It happens to all developers, even Mori Projects has some projects that were announced but have turned quiet. On the other hand, this tower here was not predicted, especially with a starting date relatively close as this. 

All in all I think that developers have become a bit more conservative announcing projects. They only come out when they know for sure that it will go ahead.


----------



## Jay

Nice! Go Japan 

Hope it actually happens


----------



## philipx

Momo1435 said:


> most of the time they are not cancelled but just delayed by some years, with or without a scale reduction.
> 
> It happens to all developers, even Mori Projects has some projects that were announced but have turned quiet.


This reminds me of the iconic Roppongi Hills Mori Tower and Shanghai World Financial Center, these two buildings are both developed by Mori, and were all suspended for many years, I hope same thing won't happen on this new building.



> All in all I think that developers have become a bit more conservative announcing projects. They only come out when they know for sure that it will go ahead.


That's great, so by this way it seems this new supertall will finally be built, then becomes a great addition to Tokyo skyline.
But I think the developer of that 390m proposal in Tokyo station is not very conservative, they shouldn't announce a building that set to be built after a decade from now at this time, it's too early to do that, things will change in such a long period, it reminds me of those mile high hypertall proposals for Tokyo Bay, one of them was announced in last year but set to be built in 2045. In this regard I have to admire Chinese developers, usually they announce a new building only when it is already in preparation stage.


----------



## Astaire007

1/21


----------



## Tom_Green

It`s great to hear Tokyo get`s it`s first Supertall. The only problem for me that the building is too close to the iconic Tokyo Tower.


----------



## Momo1435

*news*

The construction of this project will start in March 2019, that's a bit later then the earlier announced start in 2018. The whole project will now also be completed 1 year later, 2023 instead of 2022.

https://www.kensetsunews.com/archives/141431


Yesterday the blue-style blog, which is a major source for high-rise construction updates in Tokyo had a nice update of the current situation of the neighborhood. I could just post that, but I remembered that I never posted the pictures I took there on my very last day in Tokyo during my trip in June earlier this year. I always wanted to post them, but I just forgot.

Since nothing much has changed since then I will post these pictures now, 15 in total, I will post them in 2 parts.


----------



## Momo1435

IMG_2087 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2105 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2124 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2129 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2149 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2163 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2182 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2186 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

IMG_2200 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2202 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2204 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2214 by Momo1435, on Flickr

some of the buildings that will have to go are still quite new.


IMG_2217 by Momo1435, on Flickr

but there's also an hidden Danchi style apartment building.


IMG_2223 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2227 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

08/18

demolition update
































































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52446563.html


----------



## Momo1435

The Azabu Post Office building has just closed down, it should be demolished soon.















































source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066295655755206656https://twitter.com/Jinja_Kikou_Net/status/1066295655755206656

https://twitter.com/Jinja_Kikou_Net/status/1066302287109210112

https://twitter.com/Jinja_Kikou_Net/status/1066304814806515712


----------



## hateman

I can't believe they're demolishing that beautiful Art Moderne post office.


----------



## DarkLite

If that's the price to pay for Tokyo's first supertall (and a beautiful one at that), then I am more than willing to see that art deco masterpiece demolished.


----------



## Uaarkson

Japan has some rare and incredible art deco buildings. Shame to see even one of them go.


----------



## d.henney

I still dont see, why an integration as an entrance building is not possible … I like the new highrise, though. But why exactly this place? I am kinda sad, I saw this building every day while commuting to work around the corner, grabbed cash from the ATM sometimes from this building ... I will miss it. =(


----------



## oscillation

If Japan was not such an active earthquake zone, I am sure the world tallest building would have been built there, long time ago.


----------



## Orbiting

Naw.


----------



## Momo1435

12/09



































































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52456421.html


----------



## Momo1435

The construction signs for the 3 towers, all will go U/C later this year.

Tower A
height: 325.24m
floors: 64
start of construction: August 2019

Tower B-2
height: 237.20m
floors: 54
start of construction: August 2019

Tower B-1
height: 262.81m
floors: 64
start of construction: October 2019




































update:

Demolition work has now started on the old post office. The old neighborhood behind it is now also showing more and more empty lots. 

























































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52461683.html


----------



## Momo1435

Some drawings of the towers.






































state of the construction in May 2020











February 2022











source:
https://tokyo2siliconvalley.wordpress.com/2019/03/22/


----------



## Momo1435

05/12








































































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52465334.html


----------



## Momo1435

05/28


IMG_6581 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6582 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Atmosphere

Funny I ended up in this neighbourhood once when exploring Tokyo. Very different from the rest of the area. A bit sad to see it go but I understand this development.


----------



## Momo1435

Construction had started.

Press release from the developer.
https://www.mori.co.jp/company/press/release/2019/08/20190805140000003915.html


There was a traditional Japanese groundbreaking ceremony. 











source:
https://www.kensetsunews.com/archives/352171


This means that the 1st Supertall building in Tokyo and Japan's next new tallest is now U/C.


----------



## Hudson11

has foundation work started or was it solely ceremonial ?


----------



## Munwon

Would like to see the final design


----------



## kanye

^^agree, pls provide photos


----------



## the spliff fairy

It's a shame, the loss of a beautiful art deco building


----------



## Momo1435

Model of the towers. 

It's also showing new designs for the lowrises along the new street.










source:
https://twitter.com/BeveledSS/status/1164391565164347392


----------



## Momo1435

^^

I should have looked a bit futher after I saw that tweet, Mori Building has now launched the project. 


*Mori Building Unveils Massive Urban Regeneration Project In Central Tokyo*

Mori Building Press Release:
https://www.mori.co.jp/en/company/press/release/2019/08/20190822110000003928.html

Japanese version:
https://www.mori.co.jp/company/press/release/2019/08/20190822110000003927.html




> Innovative multi-purpose development will create a city-within-a-city full of greenery
> 
> Tokyo, August 22, 2019 -- Mori Building Co., Ltd, a leading urban landscape developer, has begun construction on its "Toranomon-Azabudai District Category 1 Urban Redevelopment Project," a massive urban regeneration project aimed at revitalizing a large area of central Tokyo. A groundbreaking ceremony was held on August 5 and project completion is scheduled for the end of March 2023.
> 
> The core concept of the Toranomon-Azabudai Project is that of a "Modern Urban Village," a unique neighborhood that will combine the sophistication of a megalopolis with the intimacy of a small village in the heart of Tokyo. It will cover an area of approximately 8.1 hectares, similar to that of New York's Rockefeller Center, and will feature extensive greenery totaling 24,000 ㎡ including a 6,000 ㎡ central square. Total floor area will be 860,400 ㎡, including 213,900 ㎡ of office space and about 1,400 residential units. Some 20,000 office workers and 3,500 residents will work and live there, and 25-30 million people per year are expected to visit this totally new city-within-a-city.
> 
> Its physical structures will incorporate cutting-edge seismic designs and technologies, with dedicated power stations supplying electricity to the whole neighborhood. The project is designed to provide a safe city that will allow people to carry on living and working even in the event of a major disaster on the scale of the Great East Japan Earthquake. Mori Building's unsurpassed safety and security measures are designed to create cities to escape to, rather than flee from.
> 
> _more in the press release_






















The architects behind the project are now also known:











Watch this video in full screen for even better images.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5akVE7tWOto


----------



## protoman

Awesome! I saw the article this morning, and now its on Skyscrapercity forum.


----------



## hateman

Very impressive team. Heatherwick looks like the designer of the food hall. You can see Soo Chan's typical interior swimming pool design. And the towers look like typical Pelli. The school looks great too. Must be nice to have a constant view of Tokyo Tower.


----------



## Momo1435

Hi-res pictures

source:
https://www.fashionsnap.com/article/2019-08-22/mori-toranomon-azabudai/





































































































Recent aerial shot












source:
https://www.fashionsnap.com/article/2019-08-22/mori-toranomon-azabudai/


----------



## Munwon

OMG!


----------



## DarkLite

Mind: absolutely blown.


----------



## d.henney

Very beautiful main tower! But maybe its a bit to close to Tokyo Tower. A better location would have been at the higway at the other end of the buidling grounds with the smaller residential towers more close to Tokyo Tower. And I dont like the balconies of those smaller towers. Balconies at skyscrapers always look so ugly. Why not just open the windows … The green area is very stylish, though.

Still a shame that the old post office buidling hat to be torn apart. That buidling would have been a great entree to the big tower. Something like Hearst Tower in New York:
https://www.thirteen.org/13pressroom/files/2012/08/At-Sunset11.jpg


----------



## protoman

Interesting fact.
This beautiful skyscraper will be 330m tall, eclipsing the current tallest building - 300m tall Abeno Harukas in Osaka.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Wow. Those floor areas are massive. They state 860k sq m for the whole dev, but does anyone know the floor area of the massive tower alone? It looks as wide as the Roppongi Hills tower and that building is 380,000 square meters. This thing looks like it has well over 400k sq m of floor space. Maybe around 420k or 430k?


----------



## Momo1435

^^
According to the Construction Notice sign the A District, which is the main tower and the lowrises directly surrounding it have a total floor space of 460.000 m2 

This does include some buildings around it, including the building directly next to it which will be the The British School in Tokyo Primary School Campus. But this is still a good comparison as the number for the Mori Hills Tower also includes the mall in the base of the tower.


----------



## Momo1435

And an update.

08/24














































































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52472294.html


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Momo1435 said:


> ^^
> According to the Construction Notice sign the A District, which is the main tower and the lowrises directly surrounding it have a total floor space of 460.000 m2
> 
> This does include some buildings around it, including the building directly next to it which will be the The British School in Tokyo Primary School Campus. But this is still a good comparison as the number for the Mori Hills Tower also includes the mall in the base of the tower.


Absolutely massive. This is going to be one of those things youd have to see with your own eyes to trully comprehend the scale, a scale that a photo cannot fully convey.


----------



## hateman

Looking forward to seeing this huge tower and site rise.


----------



## FelixMadero

PERFECTION!


----------



## hateman

This looks like a supersized and updated Ark Hills Sengokuyama:


----------



## Momo1435

source:
https://twitter.com/Spiritual_Nori/status/1173457626853568514


----------



## Hudson11

perheps said:


> That six cranes? nobody ever doing that?


Japanese efficiency


----------



## Zaz965

Hudson11 said:


> Japanese efficiency


I think the building is so fat that compensates to put many cranes


----------



## Daniiif

https://twitter.com/toraasahills


----------



## Momo1435

It looks like it will now start to grow at a faster pace. This week it grew by 2 floors, which is very quick considering the size of the floors.












The other 2 towers still haven't reached ground level. As these are residential towers they will be built with concrete instead of steel, it always takes longer to start as the foundations are different. 



















source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380691495720681472


----------



## germanicboy

Those foundations are huge😮


----------



## Daniiif

Hopefully the residentials will start rising soon
















超高層マンション・超高層ビル


タワーマンションに住みながら全国の超高層マンション、超高層ビルの建設現場を撮り歩いているブログです。<br /> 2005年5月1日から毎日更新し続けている超高層ビル専門ブログです。



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## Momo1435

04/10

you can see here how the 6 cranes work. There are a couple of cranes that lift the steel up to the highest floor, the other cranes are used to install te steel beams.






























source:








高層部はアマンレジデンス 東京！高さ325.19m、262.83m、237.20m「虎ノ門麻布台ヒルズ」の建設状況！完成時には高さ日本一の超高層ビルとなります（2021.4.10） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


虎ノ門・麻布台プロジェクト メインタワー(A街区)の建設状況 　東京タワーのトップデッキから撮影した「虎ノ門・麻布台プロジェクト メインタワー(A街区)」(地上64階、高さ325.19m、延べ46万1876.64㎡、2023年3月31日竣工予定)です。撮影は2021年4月11日で目視では10階部分



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## FelixMadero

Top 1 project in the world right now!


----------



## trustevil

*Massive *


----------



## Daniiif

One more










https://twitter.com/toraasahills


----------



## Zaz965

I like fat buildings with round edges


----------



## Daniiif

https://twitter.com/hOm4dGp9FbyCoK3




https://twitter.com/toraasahills


----------



## Momo1435

29-04-2021










source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387650823056859136


----------



## Zaz965

buildings with round edges are becoming popular, Zaz965 likes this


----------



## Daniiif

https://twitter.com/zeiko24


----------



## Daniiif

Posted by https://twitter.com/ponkino & https://twitter.com/shuji16
15-16 floors going up


----------



## Momo1435

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395507145953579012


----------



## Daniiif

https://twitter.com/toraasahills


----------



## Munwon

Whats the floor area? This building is gigantic!!


----------



## kanye

Munwon said:


> Whats the floor area? This building is gigantic!!


861,500m²








Azabudai Hills｜Major Project｜Mori Building Co., Ltd.


The concept of the Azabudai Hills is a “MODERN URBAN VILLAGE”; it aims to be a huge open space at the heart of Tokyo filled with lush greenery that will bring people closer together and build a new community.




www.mori.co.jp


----------



## Wayden21

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> In all seriousness, Tokyo Tower is basically Japans Eiffel Tower. It’s iconic and has been an important part of Tokyo’s skyline for 64 years. Tearing it down is like NYC tearing down the Chrysler Building, or Shanghai tearing down the Jin Mao Tower. All three are relics of the past but are still integral to the city they represent


I think you didn't get his point. He thinks the tower is ugly and as valuable as a plant chimney, so I'm not sure that comparing it to chrysler building has any chance to convince him, even a little bit...


----------



## Wayden21

Zaz965 said:


> for those who likes to see the tokyo tower being torn down 😁 😁 😁


Damn, all of those movies look 30 years older than their actual age, is it possible there is a mistake somewhere? Or all action movies in Japan has the quality of an under under developded country?


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415905430090313731


----------



## redcode

keiyo201









keiyo201


----------



## Daniiif

It should be around 140m now

























https://twitter.com/toraasahills & https://twitter.com/fknLBu1OskWIW8o & https://twitter.com/Takahiro_lumpen


----------



## redcode

closeup









Hareotoko4


----------



## xing lin

Wayden21 said:


> Damn, all of those movies look 30 years older than their actual age, is it possible there is a mistake somewhere? Or all action movies in Japan has the quality of an under under developded country?


The blockbuster VFX scenes you're probably used to are a much more expensive and lengthy process than practical effects, so you're seeing Japan mostly put their (long-established and very impressive) miniatures industry to work in these films.

That compilation also goes to show how solid Tokyo Tower's symbolism is in Japan's popular culture over 50 years. It won't be going anywhere for a long time. 🗼


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I am surprised with how fast this thing is going up


----------



## redcode

zeiko


----------



## redcode

モエストロ


----------



## redcode

thicc 









志水 雄一郎／for Startups CEO


----------



## redcode

@wraith__studio



























@wandel72


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Will work on this be halted for the Olympics on Friday?


----------



## Daniiif

スティングレイ
















針ぽたお


----------



## Daniiif

ヤマタカ & しふぉん
EDIT: cladding work has begun










ハック


----------



## Zaz965

tokyo tower will dwarfed by this new building


----------



## b.rhow

This is a huge baby.


----------



## Zaz965

and thick


----------



## *Tomodachi Maikeru*

it's a beast.


----------



## Zaz965

by the way, tokyo sky tree is a tokyo tower 2.0 
















DISCUSS: Best Asian Skylines


Kaohsiung 20210717-IMG_8892 by Edge Lee, on Flickr 20210717-IMG_8910 by Edge Lee, on Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Momo1435

The 263m tall, future tallest residential tower of Japan is finally growing above street level after a significant delay in construction. This one was also scheduled to be completed together with the main tower in march 2023, but this one will be completed somewhere late 2024 at the earliest.































The 237m tall tower will also not be completed in March, but it's obviously less delayed then the other one.



















source of all pictures:








高さ日本一のタワマン建設中！262m＆237m「麻布台ヒルズ B街区」と流線型建物群の「麻布台ヒルズ C街区」の建設状況（2022.11.27） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　虎ノ門・麻布台地区で建設中の「麻布台ヒルズ」です。2022年11月27日に六本木ヒルズの展望台から撮影しました。一番大きな超高層ビルが地上64階、高さ約330mのA街区で、中央で建設中のタワーマンションが地上54階、高さ237.20mとなる「麻布台ヒルズレジデンス」の東棟(B



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

The top of this tower reminds me Wuhan Greenland Center


----------



## Daniiif

@Taskeaynuki
















@keeh15603660








@eboryuusyon2


----------



## FelixMadero

When the shops will open?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Tokyo Morning by Kelvin Peng on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 16:*








Night view of Tokyo by Hiroshi Yasuda on 500px.com


----------



## Daniiif

Can a mod change the title to Azabudai Hills (the official name)?
With 6 tower cranes, the 263m residential tower is now growing fast








@TOSHIMA42184837








@Kantobu








@siropone


----------



## 8y8

This is *imo* one of the best looking (if not the best) current projects in Tokyo.


----------



## Daniiif

@sukaisukurepa , @mansionDr_TG , @RG500EW ,  RTR Japan


----------



## skyscraperFunVi

Great project, I like how fat the supertall is.


----------



## droneriot

I kinda prefer the Hudson11 practice of having the construction status individually for each tower in multi-tower projects, gives you a bit of a better idea about the whole thing.



skyscraperFunVi said:


> Great project, I like how fat the supertall is.


The structural engineering idea is that the core of any tower should offer full protection to all inhabitants regardless of the size of the nuclear mutant reptile attacking the city. The wider the building is, the more protected the core is from kinetic impact from fists or melting from fire breath.


----------



## Zaz965

if godzilla feels laborious to destroy a 20-floor building, imagine a thick azabudai hills 
azabudai hills dwarfed godzilla


----------



## Kamyima

Godzilla won’t against this monster skyscraper after but Godzilla try bring down like 20 hours then give up walk away and Azabudai Hill survive or demolishing or rebuilding.


----------



## A Chicagoan

droneriot said:


> I kinda prefer the Hudson11 practice of having the construction status individually for each tower in multi-tower projects, gives you a bit of a better idea about the whole thing.


Sure, but it's a lot more work, especially for those Chinese complexes where no one really has any clue what the exact status of any individual tower is.

I've updated the title for this thread, let me know if I got it wrong.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Zaz965 said:


> if godzilla feels laborious to destroy a 20-floor building, imagine a thick azabudai hills
> azabudai hills dwarfed godzilla


Not this one! It’s 318 meters


----------

